# Increasing nicotine on store juice (Formula)



## kimbo (2/12/15)

I was looking for this formula and i thought i will share it here.

Vd = ( Vo * ( Sf - So ) ) / ( Sd - Sf )

Vo = Volume Original (ml)
So = Strength Original (mg/ml)
Vd = Volume Delta (how much base you add) (ml)
Sd = Strength of Delta (how strong is the base you're adding) (mg/ml)
Sf = Strength Final (mg/ml)

Eg. Take 10ml of 12mg/ml up to 16mg/ml using 100mg/ml base.
Vo = 10ml
So = 12mg/ml
Sd = 100mg/ml
Sf = 16mg/ml

Vd = (10*(16-12))/(100-16)
Vd = (10*4)/84
Vd = 40/84 = 10/21 = 0.476190476190476

Eg. Take 10ml of 18mg/ml up to 24mg/ml using 60mg/ml base.
Vo = 10ml
So = 18mg/ml
Sd = 60mg/ml
Sf = 24mg/ml

Vd = (10*(24-18))/(60-24)
Vd = (10*6)/36
Vd = 60/36 = 10/6 = 1 4/6 = 1 2/3 = 1.66666666666667

From this ECF thread: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/increasing-nicotine-on-store-juice.336344/

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------

